# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Tine

## Tine1959

Hallo medelezers. Mijn naam is Tine van der Wiel en ik ben erg actief in het alternatieve circuit. Ik blijf hopen op een goede samenwerking tussen regulier en alternatief. Momenteel ben ik bezig met een cursus voor energetisch therapeut. Verder heb ik opleiding gedaan in de Reiki (1 en 2), Sensi-therapie en ben ik MIR-Methode begeleider. Verder nog de nodige workshops gedaan en ben ik werkzaam in de thuiszorg als oproepkracht.

----------

